
North Korea's architecture - Oatseller
http://www.reuters.com/news/picture/north-koreas-architecture?articleId=USRTS5INU
======
Oatseller
Some of those buildings, and interiors, look like 1950s artist renderings (of
what future architecture would look like) brought to life.

